# AIB increases Maximum Daily Transfer Amount via Internet Banking to €10,000



## mathepac (4 Sep 2017)

From AIB 30 August 2017. Presumably this is for personal account holders rather than for business account holders

"You've asked us and we've listened. Following feedback from you, we understand there is a need for higher daily payments limits. 

So from today, we are increasing the maximum daily amount that you can transfer through Internet Banking from €5,000 to €10,000 for both Funds Transfers and International Payments. 

The transaction limit for Kiosk customers who are not registered for Phone and Internet Banking will remain at €5,000. 

Thank you for banking with us."


----------



## Foobar (4 Sep 2017)

Is the increase just for the daily amount or does it also affect the per transaction limit (which was also 5,000)?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Sep 2017)

I made a transfer of €10,000 to another account on Thursday.


----------



## mathepac (4 Sep 2017)

mathepac said:


> we are increasing the *maximum daily amount* that you can transfer through Internet Banking from €5,000 to €10,000





Brendan Burgess said:


> I made a transfer of €10,000 to another account on Thursday.


Implemented Weds 30/8/2017


----------



## Lightning (5 Sep 2017)

Good to see AIB increase their online limit. Hopefully others banks follow suit. 

Apparently a large causes of people still looking for over-the-counter services is people looking to transfer more than the online transfer limit. AIB's main desire might be to limit costly branch visits.


----------

